# help me lightroom makes tons of Cache0000000001.dat files



## mantra (May 30, 2008)

Hi
i have installed cs3 and lightroom 1.4.1


well i don't use camera raw in photoshop cs3 , and i know that when i use it , photoshop make files like this Cache'''''''''1.dat in a folder C:\Documents and Settings\user\local setting \applicazions data \Adobe\CameraRaw\

well i have a italian xp pro2 so the folder is diffenrent in a uk system

well i don't use camera raw in photoshop

now i did notice that lightroom make a folder *name of the catalog* Previews.lrdata , and it's normal

*but to me *now lightroom makes when i import and when i edit tons of files like Cache'''''''''1.dat Cache'''''''''2.dat  and so on
yesterday it makes almost 6''mb of files dat
i uninstalled the 1.4.1 and reinstalled the 1.3.1 but again lightroom make tons of this files ,+ the *Previews.lrdata folder*


is normal?
if not what can i do?
i delete the lightroom preference all , but still it has such behavior

help me


----------



## mantra (May 30, 2008)

look after imported some photos
lightroom makes these files
this is a short list 


C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''41.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''42.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''43.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''44.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''45.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''46.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''47.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''48.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''49.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''5'.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''51.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''52.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''53.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''54.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''55.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''56.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''59.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''6'.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''61.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''62.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''63.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''64.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''65.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''66.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''67.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''68.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''69.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''7'.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''71.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''72.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''73.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''74.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''75.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''76.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''77.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''78.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''79.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''8'.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''81.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''82.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''83.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''84.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''85.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Cache''''''''86.dat 4,25MB
C:\Documents and Settings\mantra\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\Index.dat 6,33KB


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 30, 2008)

Lightroom now makes use of the camera raw cache for it's Develop previews, whilst still keeping it's own previews for all other purposes.  It makes the raw files load quicker in Develop module if they've already been viewed in Develop before.


----------



## mantra (May 30, 2008)

Victoria Bampton;15'47 said:
			
		

> Lightroom now makes use of the camera raw
> 
> ache for it's Develop previews, whilst still keeping it's own previews for all other purposes.  It makes the raw files load quicker in Develop module if they've already been viewed in Develop before.





thanks
but i'm talking about lightroom 1.3.1?
does it make them?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 30, 2008)

Yes, I think it was 1.3 that changed.  But then, you can check - if you're running 1.3.1, and it's creating them then... yes, it creates them!


----------



## mantra (May 30, 2008)

Victoria Bampton;15'5' said:
			
		

> Yes, I think it was 1.3 that changed.  But then, you can check - if you're running 1.3.1, and it's creating them then... yes, it creates them!



thanks Victoria , every time very kind
but i remember when i used 1.3.1 , if i remember right it doesn't make so many files

is there  a way to disable?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 30, 2008)

No, you can't disable it, and it was added in 1.3, I just checked.

Lightroom always cached the Develop previews, the location just moved to share with ACR now.

There's a long thread on the Adobe forums here: http://www.adobeforums.com/[email protected]@.3c'55fdb


----------



## mantra (May 30, 2008)

Victoria Bampton;15'56 said:
			
		

> No, you can't disable it, and it was added in 1.3, I just checked.
> 
> Lightroom always cached the Develop previews, the location just moved to share with ACR now.
> 
> There's a long thread on the Adobe forums here: http://www.adobeforums.com/[email protected]@.3c'55fdb




thanks
so even i have not installed photoshop or bridge(for iexample on a clean install only xp ,i install lightroom), lightroom cache develop preview?


----------



## Mark Sirota (May 30, 2008)

In what folder does Lightroom create these Cache*.dat files?


----------



## mantra (May 30, 2008)

Mark Sirota;15'67 said:
			
		

> In what folder does Lightroom create these Cache*.dat files?


well i have a* italian xp sp2 with last update*
so 
C:\Documents and Settings\my name\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache\

_in the uk version is_
*C:\Documents and Settings\my name\Local Settings\Application Data\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache*

i have almost 1 gb of cache :(


----------



## Mark Sirota (May 30, 2008)

I hadn't noticed those in 1.x...  But those are indeed the cache files created by the Camera Raw code embedded into Lightroom.  There's no way in 1.x (or in the 2.' beta, for that matter) to alter the size or location of that cache, but you can safely delete those files when Lightroom isn't running.


----------



## mantra (May 30, 2008)

Mark Sirota;15'77 said:
			
		

> I hadn't noticed those in 1.x...  But those are indeed the cache files created by the Camera Raw code embedded into Lightroom.  There's no way in 1.x (or in the 2.' beta, for that matter) to alter the size or location of that cache, but you can safely delete those files when Lightroom isn't running.



yes i use the program crapcleaner , it works
by the way 4mb for every files is too much
the shame is there is not limit , in short i can't limit to 2 gb or 1gb or 2''mb

such files are created by camera raw the plugins of photoshop


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 30, 2008)

giovanni, you *can limit the amount of space used by the cache if you have CS3 as indicated in your signature.

Start Bridge, under Edit > Preferences > Camera Raw Preferences change the cache maximum size in the 3rd section from top,


----------



## mantra (May 31, 2008)

the minimum is 1 gb , isn't it?


thumbnail-cache.db are the thumbs but lightroom render on the fly and i can't understand why


(nome of catalog) Previews.lrdata folder is used by lightroom for what?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 31, 2008)

Mark Sirota;15'77 said:
			
		

> I hadn't noticed those in 1.x...  But those are indeed the cache files created by the Camera Raw code embedded into Lightroom.  There's no way in 1.x (or in the 2.' beta, for that matter) to alter the size or location of that cache, but you can safely delete those files when Lightroom isn't running.



Yes, you can.  I came across it in the other thread - I wasn't aware of it either.

In ACR preferences in Bridge, if you have CS3, it allows you to change to location and cache size.  If you don't have CS3, you can manually change it by going to MacHD/Users/[username]/Library/Application Support/Adobe/CameraRaw/Defaults/Preferences.xmp and editing manually in a text editor.  I'm guessing the Windows path would be something like C:/Documents and Settings/Users/[username]/Application Data/Adobe/Camera Raw/Defaults/Preferences.xmp.

Mine says:


> <x:xmpmeta xmlns:x="adobe:ns:meta/" x:xmptk="Adobe XMP Core 4.2-c'2' 1.124'78, Tue Sep 11 2''7 23:21:4'        ">
> <rdf:RDF xmlns:rdf="http://www.w3.org/1999/'2/22-rdf-syntax-ns#">
> <rdfescription rdf:about=""
> xmlns:crs="http://ns.adobe.com/camera-raw-settings/1.'/">
> ...


and you can see NegativeCachePath and NegativeCacheMaximumSize there and change them as needed.


----------



## Bosco Cheung (Jun 1, 2008)

If you don't use ACR, an alternative is to simply switch that ACR cache folder to read only. It works for me. By tracking HDD access using Windows Process Monitor, LR just skips this step of caching. It saves me '.5-1 sec in generating standard and 1:1 previews for _each _image. But the trade-off is you may notice a slight sluggishness when jumping between images inside Develop module and inside Loupe mode under zoomed/1:1 navigation. 

Under WinXP, right click the folder and select 'Properties'. You will find the "read only" check box at the bottom of the window.  

I first came across this in the Adobe forum (please see link below).  It's a long and informative thread.
http://www.adobeforums.com/webx/.3c'55fdb


----------



## mantra (Jun 8, 2008)

Bosco Cheung said:


> If you don't use ACR, an alternative is to simply switch that ACR cache folder to read only. It works for me. By tracking HDD access using Windows Process Monitor, LR just skips this step of caching. It saves me '.5-1 sec in generating standard and 1:1 previews for _each _image. But the trade-off is you may notice a slight sluggishness when jumping between images inside Develop module and inside Loupe mode under zoomed/1:1 navigation.
> 
> Under WinXP, right click the folder and select 'Properties'. You will find the "read only" check box at the bottom of the window.
> 
> ...



Bosco 


> If you don't use ACR, an alternative is to simply switch that ACR cache folder to read only.


you mean photoshop?
in short if you have photoshop but don't want to use the acr plug is enough to make the folder read only??

C:\Documents and Settings\my name\local ..\application data\Adobe\CameraRaw\Cache
read only 
but lightroom still saves cache inside!

but if i keep in the folder Index.dat read only , *it works*


----------

